# Restarting Powerlifting Training



## RussianAnimal (Jul 26, 2017)

What can you do to restart your power lifting  based training and build up a base again? I spent roughly 5 years  training specifically for powerlifting/strongman and I ended up moving  on a few years back. Now I'm thinking of coming back and I want to start  by building a strong base again.
  I ran 5/3/1 for a few years and one year on the cube method. Also  enjoyed that, but these days I'm trying to start fresh and build up a  base with compound training and adding in some accessory work. I never  really neglected accessory work, always tried to get it in somehow


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 26, 2017)

Restart? Just start training again. Its that simple.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 26, 2017)

Just start again like BSP said. Start your sessions with compound lifts and do some accessory work after. Once u get your "base" back then pick a program and run it if u want. U did it for 5 years so I'm sure u know what to do. No program is magic just put the work in


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 26, 2017)

I've taken a mental break from it, but my core traning hasn't changed that much drastically - I've never not stepped back in the way you're describing though.. 

Ease into your old routine and give it time..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2017)

Getting started again can be a pain in the ass both literally and figuratively. 

I think your best bet to ease back into things would be something cube-ish.

3 days of weights per week 

Day 1 is squat day

Day 2 is bench 

Day 3 is deads 

Each day you will do just a couple sets of the competition lift.  Then supplemental work and ending with something for anaerobic endurance like sprints or prowler. 

Once your weights get back to something that's even worth max effort work you can set new 1rm and use 531 or cube or whatever...


----------



## Solomc (Jul 26, 2017)

Use the KISS method. It's not rocket science


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys when you have trained for a few years using a regimented system or program it actually is not that simple in your head to get started. It's tough to explain 

Just doing some body building shit and getting a pump and having fun is a great way to get back into it.

It's a mindset we have in powerlifting is all.  We tend to keep detailed training logs and progress notes. We are a ****ed up breed maybe.


----------



## ajitpatel (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Guys,
After starting with gym I look much better, and ITseem to be getting a bit  more of a "shape". Actually, like yourself, I found that to begin with  my progress was very slow. The biggest game changer for me was  lightening the weights up and concentrating on my form.  I still follow  this, and mix heavy 5x5 sets with light 3x15 sets and that seems to work  quite well for me.


----------

